# FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß



## Kreon (27. Februar 2008)

*FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*

Unter Vista 64 ist FreePDF das einzige mir bekannte Programm, mit dem man schon erstellte PDFs nachträglich zusammenfassen kann. 

Nur werden bei mir aus 3 100kb große Dateien, eine 800kb große Datei. Also ist die Vereinigung mehr als doppelt so groß wie die Einzelstücke. Völlig inakzeptabel, da ich das für eine Bewerbung brauche.

Gibt es andere Programme für Vista? Oder liegt ein Anwenderfehler vor?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*



			
				Kreon am 27.02.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Vista 64 ist FreePDF das einzige mir bekannte Programm, mit dem man schon erstellte PDFs nachträglich zusammenfassen kann.
> 
> Nur werden bei mir aus 3 100kb große Dateien, eine 800kb große Datei. Also ist die Vereinigung mehr als doppelt so groß wie die Einzelstücke. Völlig inakzeptabel, da ich das für eine Bewerbung brauche.
> 
> Gibt es andere Programme für Vista? Oder liegt ein Anwenderfehler vor?




was ist denn, wenn du als grundlage nicht pdfs nimmst, sondern das format, aus dem du damals die einzle-pdfs gemacht hast, also zB jpg?


----------



## Kreon (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*



			
				Herbboy am 28.02.2008 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn, wenn du als grundlage nicht pdfs nimmst, sondern das format, aus dem du damals die einzle-pdfs gemacht hast, also zB jpg?




Häh? Wie du meinen? Die einzelnen PDFs habe ich alle eingescannt. Da gibts kein anderes Format. Jetzt könnte ich natürlich alle Sachen, die ich vereinigt haben möchte, zusammen einscannen. Aber leider brauch ich die Dokumente immer in einer anderen Zusammenstellung. D. h. ich wäre dauernd am Einscannen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*

Ich möcht ja nicht klugscheißen . aber in Zeiten von DSL, DVD-Brennern und Co sind 800 KByte !!!!! nicht wirklich groß.

Schon mal damit probiert?
http://www.chip.de/downloads/PDF-Blender-1.1.2_13011984.html

Wenns unter Vista64 nicht läuft - dann machs halt bei nem Bekannten der XP hat.

Oder nimm die Testversion von Acrobat - ist 30 Tage voll Lauffähig.


----------



## onliner (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*



			
				Kreon am 27.02.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Vista 64 ist FreePDF das einzige mir bekannte Programm, mit dem man schon erstellte PDFs nachträglich zusammenfassen kann.
> 
> Nur werden bei mir aus 3 100kb große Dateien, eine 800kb große Datei. Also ist die Vereinigung mehr als doppelt so groß wie die Einzelstücke. Völlig inakzeptabel, da ich das für eine Bewerbung brauche.
> 
> Gibt es andere Programme für Vista? Oder liegt ein Anwenderfehler vor?


Hi,

das die erstellte Datei so groß wird liegt daran das du vtl. die Qualität auf Hoch gesetzt hast und lt. Handbuch wird damit nur die Druckqualität verbessert sowie die DPI der Bitmaps sollte einfach auf 300 gesetzt werden und nicht die voreingestellte 600 DPI.

Es wäre von vorteil wenn man Bilder im voraus schon etwas kleiner konvertiert und dann in ein Dokument einfügt. Danach im FreePDF erstellte Datei dürfte dann dementsprechend kleiner ausfallen.

Gruß


----------



## skicu (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*

Nimm einfach den Bullzip PDF Printer.
FreePDF ist eines der schlechtesten PDF Tools, imho. PDF Creator und Bullzip sind die einzigen beiden benutzbaren, außer dem riesigen Acrobat.

http://www.bullzip.com/products/pdf/info.php


----------



## Kreon (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*

Bullzip ist das Tool der Wahl! Einfach perfekt im Vergleich zu den anderen.
Hab gestern ewig nach solchen Sachen gesucht, der Name Bullzip ist irgendwie nie gefallen oder ich habs überlesen, da ich speziell nach dem Programm für Vista gesucht habe.
Auf jeden Fall werden damit die Dateien fast genauso groß wie die Originalen. 

Bei Free PDF habe ich auch schon die DPI runtergestellt. Leider hatte das kaum Auswirkungen.

800KB sind nicht viel. Aber bei mehreren solcher Pakete ist ein Zuwachs von über 100% (300kb auf 800kb) beträchtlich. Je kleiner die Anhänge bei Bewerbungen, desto besser. Außerdem ist die Größe der Anlagen bei Freemail meist auf 2-5 MB beschränkt!


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*



			
				Kreon am 28.02.2008 02:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Häh? Wie du meinen? Die einzelnen PDFs habe ich alle eingescannt. Da gibts kein anderes Format.


 ich bin davon ausgangen, dass du bilder/scanns als jpg vorliegen hast und ggf auch ne normale word-datei in pdf dazutun wolltest, dann hättest du halt aus diesen jpg/doc EINE neue pdf machen können. konnt ja nicht wissen, dass du nur pdf als ausgangsformat vorliegen hattest.

aber selbst mit freemail: 2MB reichen doch...  und wenn du dir SO viele sorgen machst, dann solltest du dir eh lieber einen bezahl-mailservice suchen, da dort dann nämlich auch die bei personalabteiung nicht grad beliebte werbung wegfällt, die bei einer freemail mitversandt wird. bei bezahl-mail hättest du dann auch größere dateigrößen, die du versenden kannst. und teuer sind die ja nicht, vielleicht 2-4€ im monat. und oft hast du noch 100 frei sms dazu, die du per mail ansenden kannst, und so was.


----------



## Kreon (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*



			
				Herbboy am 28.02.2008 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> aber selbst mit freemail: 2MB reichen doch...  und wenn du dir SO viele sorgen machst, dann solltest du dir eh lieber einen bezahl-mailservice suchen, da dort dann nämlich auch die bei personalabteiung nicht grad beliebte werbung wegfällt, die bei einer freemail mitversandt wird. bei bezahl-mail hättest du dann auch größere dateigrößen, die du versenden kannst. und teuer sind die ja nicht, vielleicht 2-4€ im monat. und oft hast du noch 100 frei sms dazu, die du per mail ansenden kannst, und so was.



Mit Free PDF wären alle meine Dateien insgesamt ca. 3MB groß geworden. Geht natürlich noch. Jetzt sind sie aber nur 1,1MB groß. Bei gleicher Qualität natürlich viel besser in der Handhabung.
3MB müsste wohl alle freemail Anbieter schaffen. Das ist nicht das Problem. Zur Not hat man ja auch noch ne Uni-Mail-Adresse mit größeren erlaubten Anhängen.

Und wenn ich Mails über Thunderbird oder Outlook versende hatte ich noch bei keinem Freemailanbieter Werbung unten dran hängen.


----------



## skicu (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*



			
				Kreon am 28.02.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich Mails über Thunderbird oder Outlook versende hatte ich noch bei keinem Freemailanbieter Werbung unten dran hängen.


Ich habe bei diesen Freemailern trotzdem immer einen faden Beigeschmack. Am liebsten versende ich Mails mit meiner privaten Domain.

Wenn du über deine Uni-Adresse die Bewerbungsmail schicken kannst, würde ich das machen. Wirkt schon einiges professioneller als ein @gmx.de.

Garantiert werbefreie Freemails gibts übrigens bei GMail. Bei jeder GMX Mail, die ich mit Werbung unten dran bekomme, muss ich wieder ein wenig über den Versender lachen. Mir wäre es peinlich, wenn an meine Mails noch Spam angehängt wird.


----------



## Kreon (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*



			
				skicu am 28.02.2008 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 28.02.2008 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab gerade den Test gemacht: Also garantiert werbefrei waren bei mir folgende Mails:

Web.de, gmx.de, gmail.com, freenet.de, aol.com, yahoo von Thunderbird aus verschickt.

gmx.de und freenet in der webmail variante haben Werbung erzeugt. Die anderen habe ich dann nicht mehr ausprobiert. Ich denke, es spricht nichts dagegen eine "Vornamen.nachname@freemail.de" Adresse zu verwenden. Das machen 99% der Leute. 
Ich habs nicht nötig mit einer "XXX@nachname.de" Adresse  den Leuten in den Arsch zu kriechen. 
Private Domains einzurichten zu können, ist sicherlich kein Einstellungsgrund in meinem Beruf!


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*



			
				Kreon am 28.02.2008 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> @freemail.de" Adresse zu verwenden. Das machen 99% der Leute.
> Ich habs nicht nötig mit einer "XXX@nachname.de" Adresse  den Leuten in den Arsch zu kriechen.
> Private Domains einzurichten zu können, ist sicherlich kein Einstellungsgrund in meinem Beruf!


 das ist für kaum einen beruf wichtig. es ist sogar doof, denn WENN man sogar ne eigene namensdomain hat, dann erwartet die firma sicher auch, dass du eine website hast, und wenn die dann nicht so doll ist oder gar nicht vorhanden, dann ist das sicher viel "schlimmer" als ein freemail-account...

ich würd sogar behaupten, dass in eher BWLer-berufen es ein bonus ist, wenn man als "sparfuchs" ne kostenlose mail-adresse hat


----------



## skicu (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*



			
				Herbboy am 28.02.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist für kaum einen beruf wichtig. es ist sogar doof, denn WENN man sogar ne eigene namensdomain hat, dann erwartet die firma sicher auch, dass du eine website hast, und wenn die dann nicht so doll ist oder gar nicht vorhanden, dann ist das sicher viel "schlimmer" als ein freemail-account...
> 
> ich würd sogar behaupten, dass in eher BWLer-berufen es ein bonus ist, wenn man als "sparfuchs" ne kostenlose mail-adresse hat


Domains sind doch nicht nur zum Hosten von Webseiten da. Gibt ja auch noch andere Dienste als HTTP. o.O


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*



			
				skicu am 28.02.2008 08:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm einfach den Bullzip PDF Printer.
> FreePDF ist eines der schlechtesten PDF Tools, imho. PDF Creator und Bullzip sind die einzigen beiden benutzbaren,



hat noch einer nen dritten, wenn einem die beiden einen fehler rausschmeißen?


----------



## skicu (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 28.02.2008 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> hat noch einer nen dritten, wenn einem die beiden einen fehler rausschmeißen?


Wenn beide Fehler erzeugen ist wohl eher die gemeinsame Komponente Ghostscript schuld. Evtl mal versuchen, Ghostscript komplett zu entfernen und alleine neu zu installieren.

Bzw., welche Fehler werden denn angezeigt?


----------



## Kreon (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*

http://www.shareware.de/software/Programm_PDF_Combine_21760.html

hab's selbst nicht getestet, würde mich aber interessieren ob's geht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*



			
				skicu am 28.02.2008 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 28.02.2008 21:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei bullzip ist es definitiv ghostscript


> Error 1007: An error occured while running Ghostscript
> 
> %%[ ProductName: GPL Ghosscript ]%%
> %%[Page1]%%
> ...


bei PDFCreator wird eine datei erzeugt, die zweite (und letzte von ~200) seiten besteht aber nur noch aus


> ERROR: undefined
> OFFENDING COMMAND: q
> STACK:



hab erst bullzip installiert, dass sein ghostscript installiert hat, als das nicht ging, hab ich pdfcreator installiert - der auch ne neuinstallation von ghostcript hatte.
also am "neuinstallieren" sollte es nicht liegen.
gibts keine software, die ohne ghostscript auskommt?
bräuchte das praktischerweise bis heute.


P.S.:
PDF combine -> "unknown error"


----------



## Kreon (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 29.02.2008 01:34 schrieb:
			
		

> bei PDFCreator wird eine datei erzeugt, die zweite (und letzte von ~200) seiten besteht aber nur noch aus
> 
> 
> > ERROR: undefined
> ...




Genau diesen Fehler hatte ich bei FreePDF. Unter XP lief es super, aber unter Vista kam dauernd dieser Fehler. Hab auch mehrmals Ghostcript in verschiedenen Versionen neuinstalliert. Daran kanns wohl nicht liegen.


----------



## skicu (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: FreePDF: Vereinigung von 2 PDFs wird viel zu groß*

@ruyven:

Ich würde dennoch versuchen, alles was mit diesen PDF Druckern zusammenhängt zu deinstallieren und dann eine frische Ghostscript Installation zu machen, nach einem Neustart.

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal das hier ausprobieren:
http://home.arcor.de/tom.huebner/text/Ghostscriptumgebung%20installieren.htm
Ist nur etwas umständlich.


----------

